

Playable Mario Game as a blog background - old_sound
http://blog.nihilogic.dk/

======
arscan
I'm a fan of these easter eggs. Especially when it fits with the theme of your
site (apparently he's very into js). I started implementing a similar concept
on my site awhile back... didn't quite finish, but any kings quest fans out
there might get a kick out of my working concept:

<http://www.robscanlon.com/kq/>

------
mentat
"Sorry the princess doesn't put out. Let it go" - Really? (at the end of the
level)

~~~
skennedy
Up Up Down Down Left Right Left Right ABAB Start ... damn still no. Over 25
years of rescuing her from the jerks of the world. Getting tired of being in
the friend zone.

------
metajack
Tacky message at the end totally ruined it. That is going to lose you sales.

~~~
RegEx
Speak for yourself. I chuckled. It was immature, but man, there's so little
time in the day to spend it getting worked up over a corny joke.

------
city41
An added easter egg: he stores mario's position in a cookie, so when you
return to the site, mario is where you last left him: mario-
data=2008%2C190%2C10

~~~
walta
Really cool. Would love it if hitting the ? blocks actually did something cool
;) - great job.

------
dromidas
It may be a stretch of the word 'playable', but pretty neat.

~~~
CoryG89
It's definitely playable; the stretch is calling it a game.

------
JoshTriplett
Amusing, but its use of the arrow keys breaks scrolling.

------
ChuckMcM
Like the endlessly falling Mario if you drop off the world in the crack. Goes
off the bottom, re-appears on the top and falls through ad infinitum.

------
J-H
Woah, I thought it would be too distracting before I clicked through, but it
actually wasn't. Great way to keep your site fun and original.

~~~
CoryG89
I still feel it's pretty distracting. It's a neat demo, but I wouldn't use it
as a background on anything where I wanted someone to really focus on the
actual content.

~~~
tobyjsullivan
I disagree. This qualifies as an easter egg to me. I wouldn't have noticed the
background if I came for the content. But a lot of traffic was gained by
offering the feature... so net win?

That said, I came for the game, found it and still haven't read a single word
on the page so... useless traffic I suppose.

But I wouldn't consider it distracting.

------
antsam
Wow, I used to chat on an IRC server that guy hosted on this domain. Small
world.

------
jQueryIsAwesome
A little bit ironic to sell a book about HTML5 games using IMG tags for the
background game.

~~~
nacs
It's basically an easter egg, not a full blown demo of the author's skills..

